# Need M11 cylinder head bolts...help!



## mgfliby (Jun 18, 2012)

I just got my 2005 GTO. Had the tell-tale tick from the back left of engine, possibly cylinder 5 or 7. Started the tear down to replace a lifter and thought maybe I should check the rocker arms. All were snug except for 5 which was easily "shakeable" with my fingers. Just out of curiousity I began to check all of the rocker arms and 2 was not "shakeable" but took zero pressure to undo allen nut! It made me go hmmmmmm.

SO a couple questions: 

(1) Should I re-torque all rockers and button her up and see if the tick is gone?

(2) Should I replace all of the lifters on an 05 with only 56k miles?

(3) Where locally would I be able to purchase the M11 bolts for the cylinder heads? (autozone, advance, o'reilly, etc)

Thanks a ton...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'g get ARP head bolts and their lube. You can reuse those and the others you can't. It would also be a great idea to get the CompCam trunnion upgrade for the rockers. It will make them bullet proof and it's fairly easy to do. I'd first torque the rockers down and see what happens. It's a lot easier and cheaper. If you have to replace a lifter you should at minimum replace the plastic lifter trays. LS7 lifters are a popular upgrade as well as Lunatti or Morel link bar lifters that does away with the plastic lifter trays. With the upgraded ones you'd need new shorter push rods tho as they are slightly taller than stock,


----------

